# Canon R5 color difference between VF and back screen



## Husam (Mar 10, 2021)

any one of you guys noticed color difference between VF and back screen, the VF is more greenish and cooler and the back screen is wormer, I tried the Screen and Viewfinder Color Tone and the Fine-Tuning Viewfinder Color Tone in the set menu, the VF is more accurate so no need to fine tune but you can't fine tune the back screen which it is the less accurate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2021)

My R5 is very close, my R was not. I suspect that canon can adjust the colors using their equipment, ask them about it if its causing a problem.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 10, 2021)

One other crazy thought. I use a single eye on the VF but both on the back screen. This and ambient lighting could affect the colors we see. And, in those of us with some grey hair, it is possible that things like an early cataract in one eye could affect the VF monocular color as well. So I don't pay strict attention to the color while shooting the way I do in post processing


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2021)

Another thought is that the OP is one of those who have superb ability to distinguish color differences. Some have that ability and see the difference in things that look the same to my old eyes. As I said, on my EOS R, I noticed the viewfinder had different colors, the LCD was best. External lighting can have a big effect for sure.


----------

